# My 20 Gallon High Tech



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

light- clip on 27 watt florescent screw-in daylight bulb
substrate- "special kitty" kitty litter with sand topping
hardscape- rock wall and driftwood "mountain"
flora- lots of anubias nana (some very small and others more mature), anubias frazeri (sp?), anubias fauna- red cherry shrimp and amano shrimp
coffefolia (and some fast growing floaters that I have in guppy breeders
CO2- diy with powerhead and bamboo diffuser, excel
ferts- excel and iron

well, tank was empty with filter running and filled up for 2 weeks, then added a bunch of my anubias (although my collection is limited) and my amano shrimp and another week later I added about 40 rcs, some small, only about a dozen are adults


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

oh, and sorry for the bad pic, the only good angle I could get without the light blinding the lens


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

can you use kitty litter in a tank? i mean what does it have special to it?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

the special kitty is from wall mart, it is essentially baked clay that some people have used for a nutrient rich layer in their tanks, im giving it a go to see if it works


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

really? so i can use it in a tank alone with nothing else and get good results with it?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

i would think that it would cloud the water, and it kinda turns to mush, so, the plants might grow well, but without some sand or something similar on top, it will look messy


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

hmmm...much like onyx sand that i have read. but hey i can use black gravel on top


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

That might work if the gravel is semi-fine, the kitty litter turns into a kinda... mud, its about the same consistency when it gets saturated


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

well i know i can find some black sand but i know were i can get some plack gravel thats smaller then


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

i added a new anubias from another tank today, i cant remember the name but it starts with a and ends with i...., maybe afzeli


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

braty- you can use Soil Master Select, which is like the stuff used on baseball fields. It doesn't break down into mush and is inert unless you fertilize the water that you pre-soak the SMS in.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

i have heard that that stuff is very light, its like charcoal or something isnt it?


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

It looks like you have buried some of the rhizomes. If that is the case then the anubias plants will rot. As to the substrate, it doesn't really matter what it is or even if you use none at all as the anubias will grow attached to wood or rocks. 
I can't understrand why anyone would use kitty litter in their planted tank. For Anubias you would have been better off using 2mm gravel.

Bruce


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

ha, ya, none of the rhizomes have been buried, and as for the substrate, it is an experiment and I will add different plants in time, it is in the works for now


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

well, i got tired of how this was looking so i moved all the nubias to my 20 gal that i put eco complete in, and the anubias are pearling


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

heres my new anubias garden, looks much better if you ask me








i got some nana petite thanks to the great generosity of neon shrim, thanks again man!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

sorry for the bad glare, and no thats not algae in the top left corner, i added 5 amano shrimp today so i now have eight in there, i also have tons of red cherry shrimp (which look much better in the 75 degree water and over the dark subs. than they did over the white sand) and i have 1 red oto


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

some new pics:








what is the plant this shrimp is holding? some kind of liverwort? its not a decaying leaf, because mini "sprouts" are coming out of it, and its not watersprite either.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

just seeing if this works


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

looking good! hey can you tell me a lil about your co2 setup....


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

my co2 is diy with a bamboo skewer diffuser, the bubbles rise into the intake of a pump, which sends them down the curved tube you can see in the back, then whats left of the bubbles exit the tube then rise to the surface


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

Very nice garden!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



davemonkey said:


> Very nice garden!


Thanks!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

what is this mystery shrimp? it hides alot, and over the past week, these are the best pics i could get....:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

you can click the bar above the pic for an up-close view..


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

any idea on the mystery shrimp?
i added lots of stems today, hopefully pics will come soon


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

any update on the kitty litter tank?
http://www.malloftheworld.com/aquarium/part1.htm
according to that size, the tank the owner uses kitty litter as a substrate


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

^^yeah, i took a picture last night and i will prob. put it on here later tonight, i took the anubs out and put in water sprite, java moss and water wisteria in it and i am hoping on getting back into breeding my cherry shrimp


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

yay, update!:
























sorry how it is a little cloudy


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

i think the mystery shrimp is a Whiteback Shrimp (Caridina sp)

http://www.franksaquarium.com/freshwatershrimpfarm.htm
i check there ^^^


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



xpistalpetex said:


> i think the mystery shrimp is a Whiteback Shrimp (Caridina sp)
> 
> http://www.franksaquarium.com/freshwatershrimpfarm.htm
> i check there ^^^


wow, thanks, i was just about to post the pic in the shrimp section, i had bought a blue mole shrimp 6 months or so ago, and put it with my cherries, it turned pinkish (i guess to blend in with the others?) and disappeared, hum, well, ill see if the shrimp changes colors again lol


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

did a 50% wc today, water is a lot clearer! also took some above tank shots looking down into the tank, will post them soon!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

yay, i just noticed one of my cherries is berried in the kitty litter tank for the first time in months, my cherries havent bred in forever, not sure why.... anyway, 2 crappy pictures that just offer a different view:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



foofooree said:


> yay, i just noticed one of my cherries is berried in the kitty litter tank for the first time in months, my cherries havent bred in forever, not sure why.... anyway, 2 crappy pictures that just offer a different view:


can you see my iron / potassium deficiency in my anubias leaves? i have been dosing both for about a month now and no improvement.... anyway a couple of pics:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

ok, so, i just fed my shrimp in this tank and while noticing how all of the cherries have colored up, the mystery shrimp came out (she is the shyest shrimp in the tank) and she has turned neon orange! sorry for adding so many pictures, but this is so weird, please help me id this shrimp:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

wow cool.... it is a Rainbow Shrimp
look here: http://www.shrimpfanatics.com/shrimp-rainbow.html
this is why it was sold to me as a blue mole shrimp, then i noticed it turned pink, then disappeared, i figured the "blue mole shrimp" that i had bought died, interesting....


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

lol thats cool!!!! congrats on finding out the identity!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

just took some pics:
had some extra hc from my 10 gallon
















the fissiden fontanus is growing fast imo


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

some of my nana and coffefolia has shown slight signs of iron deficiency (yellowish leaves green veins) for a while now, i have been dosing iron and potassium at least every other day but the leaves haven't gotten much better 
ok, i finally got the tripod out and put my point and shoot camera on it and took some better pics:
















a flowering anub nana:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

Cheers such a colorful tank!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

I added hairgrass some moss (weeping and willow) and some green hygro (may be sunset hygro)


----------



## lekyiscool (May 31, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

hey i have the exact same plant beside your red colored plant on the right its teh one that has very green color

thanks btw great layout


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

yeah, the plant is water wisteria, thanks for the compliment


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

well, I removed the hairgrass, It didnt look right to me, and replaced it with flat black slate chips covered in Taiwan moss that I got from Zapins and took out the penny wort and replaced it with a large anubias nana that I also got from him


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

do you see the coffeefolia plant in the first pic that has a yellowish leaf with green veins? I have been using a syringe to dose iron and potassium on the leaves, but the yellowness wont go away and has actually gotten worse, what kind of deficiency is this?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

















fissiden has grown some more, I really like this moss:
















































sorry for the large amount of pictures, just got kinda bored today


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

wow looks really good...is this the kitty litter tank?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

The moss on the slate looks realy good. I'm not sure about the _A. coffeefolia _leaf. It looked normal to me. Mine Anubias leaves are always yellow or whitish, but then darken as they age.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



davemonkey said:


> The moss on the slate looks realy good. I'm not sure about the _A. coffeefolia _leaf. It looked normal to me. Mine Anubias leaves are always yellow or whitish, but then darken as they age.


the veins are dark green and the rest is light green

no this is not the kitty litter tank


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

after vacation, it needs a trim:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

the kitty litter grew a lot also, my "dwarf" lily sent floaters up to the top, and the water sprite grew a lot also


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

A little much moss and wisteria, but it's filling in nicely!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



Tex Gal said:


> A little much moss and wisteria, but it's filling in nicely!


Yeah lol, the moss is just in there for the shrimp. that tank is my shrimp breeder and plant propogation tank:wink:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

ok, I trimmed the plants and put the trimmings up for sale


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

ok, I am going to take the plunge into pressurized co2, and I'm wondering if a regulator like this would work:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nitrogen-Gas-Co...ryZ67139QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I am going to buy a 5lb aluminum tank and I am wondering what else I need, this thread may not be the best place to ask this question, but the co2 will be for this tank, I am on a budget, so thanks


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

if you buy the regulator you mention you will need to find an adaptor from a nitrogen setup to a co2 setup because it won't fit a CO2 tank as shown in the pictures. I beleive beveragefactory.com sells the same style regulator allready setup for CO2, it may even be cheaper than this. I do have to say this though, this style is about the cheapest available and you will need to find an additional needle valve to make it work for aquarium use. Even though it doesn't seem like it, for the money I think the best deal out there is the milwaukee regulator which inlcudes a built in solenoid, needle valve and bubble counter. Many people say its not the most reliable needlevalve, maybe I'm lucky but mine is prettymuch set it and forget it till the tank runs out.

but i'm sure the beverage factory regulator is great too, i've used a similar regulator for another setup and its been great too, but I haven't used it in conjunction with a needlevalve so I just can't vouch for its reliability in aquariums. You'll never regret switching to a pressurized setup just make sure you know what your buying and what you need first because you can end up needing to buy a bunch of other parts to make a cheap regulator work for an aquarium. APC is definately the place to get all your questions answered on this subject.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

foo!!! beautiful tanks! i cnt believe the growth they have come abut!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

I went to an lfs in knoxville while I was down there and found this weird java fern.... it might be trident, but I'm not sure. Some of the older leaves dont have any branches off of them but the newer ones do. Any ideas on what it is? here are some pics:


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

that is Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica' - I nice variety of java fern in it's own right.....

fyi, it can only be propogated through the rhizome. The plantlets that form on leaves will be regular java fern - or so I've been told


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



hooha said:


> that is Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica' - I nice variety of java fern in it's own right.....
> 
> fyi, it can only be propogated through the rhizome. The plantlets that form on leaves will be regular java fern - or so I've been told


Thanks. I wouldnt have bought it if it wasnt $10 off(originally listed for $25:crazy: but it was on sale for $15, still expensive, but not as bad, and they are huge) 
I should be getting my pressurized CO2 Wednesday for this tank and I cant wait, All of the anubias are putting out new leaves and flowering and growing nicely.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

humm, upon more research.... on "thekrib" I read that when java fern gets really old, it develops the two leaf extension on the sides, which would explain why the older leaves look like regular java fern and the plantlets dont have the leaf feature. When you said it was a tropica varian, did you mean this?-








I had no idea there were so many variants to java fern
this is supposed to be regular java fern, and you can see one of the leaves on the right is "branching" into two....


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

taken from tropica.com: Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica'
This species is named after Tropica Aquarium Plants of Denmark. The leaf margin is initially denate in shape. Later, the tooth-like projections become longer, and on old leaves may form relatively thin lobes. The leaves are reminiscent of those of the dandelion. Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica' has a more robust habit than the conventional Microsorum. On older plants the leaves may become as large as 30-40 cm. New leaves on older plants are often divided into three parts, which together with the lobes create an enhanced ornamental effect.

As with the ordinary Microsorum pteropus, adventitious plants form on the old leaves. This initially occurs at the leaf margins but may also take place on the leaf surface itself. Eventually a shower of plants may form. These adventitious plants do not acquire the characteristic leaf lobes of Microsorum ptero pus 'Tropica', usually only a vague hint developing. To maintain the characteristic features of the plant these plantlets may be removed. Formation of sporangia has yet to be observed on this fern. Microsorum pteropus 'Tropica' is well suited for both background and solitary purposes in large aquaria.

A characteristic feature of both of these new plants is that they require the same aquarium conditions (except for the size requirements) as the well-known Microsorum pteropus. Both anchor themselves readily to stones and roots, as is the natural mode of growth of the genus Microsorum in the wild. When planting, secure the specimen to a root (for example with a rubber band or a fishing line), after which special crampon roots will develop. If planting in gravel, care must be taken not to bury the horizontal tubers (rhizomes). All Microsorum species make only very modest demands on the aquarist. They can withstand weak lighting (simply growing more slowly as a result). They can tolerate a wide range of water conditions, from very soft to hard and even brackish water. Aquarium temperature is only of secondary importance; the plants grow readily in temperatures between 20-30° C, lower temperatures merely slowing their growth rate. All things considered they must be about the hardiest of all aquarium plants!
---
I have noticed spores on the bottom of some of the leaves of mine, so I'm not sure. They said "New leaves on older plants are often divided into three parts" like mine. You were right about the plantlets not showing the same characteristics of the parents, so as of now, it's a mystery to me lol


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

here's a Tropica article on the Windolov and 'Tropica' varieties....

http://www.tropica.com/article_fullscreen.asp?type=aquaristic&id=307


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

lol, you beat me to it. I'm pretty confident that you have the 'Tropica' variety. I've had spores on occasion on the leaves of mine.....


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



hooha said:


> here's a Tropica article on the Windolov and 'Tropica' varieties....
> 
> http://www.tropica.com/article_fullscreen.asp?type=aquaristic&id=307


yeah, I read that. I had no idea there were so many varieties of java fern. hopefully I can resist the urge to collect as many as I can


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

from: http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/java-fern.html
RE: Java Fern

there are two genetically different types of Java fern. At least two. I have both and so does Neil Frank and I think Erik Olsen does too. Neil calls them narrow and broad leaf, I call them big and little. Big has 10" fronds typically, they are cross-shaped (two pinnae on the frond about 2/3 of the way to the tip) and medium green. The frond surface is slightly crinkly. Little has 2-3" fronds, they are lanceolate and dark green, with a smooth surface Big grows more spread out, little grows in a clump.

I had no idea such a discussion would occur from this


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

'Narrow Leaf' seems to have been the most popular variety in the past few years. I've found all the different varieties make for a good midground plant to hide the bottoms of stem plants when they lose their leaves.....


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

I am probably going to get a cannister filter for this tank. How would this one do?- http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...lus_kit?&query=eheim+2213&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

any suggestions on what filter to get?


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

I just put a Eheim classic into service and really like it. Very quiet. Favorites for most folks seem to be what is reliable and quiet. You can always get a lemon with any brand it seems. For some reason your Big Al's link didn't work for me.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

what about fluval? What model fluval would I need? I found a 305 for $66 shipped, but would that be too powerful? How quiet/reliable are fluvals compared to eheims?


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



foofooree said:


> I went to an lfs in knoxville while I was down there and found this weird java fern.... it might be trident, but I'm not sure. Some of the older leaves dont have any branches off of them but the newer ones do. Any ideas on what it is? here are some pics:


Not to muddy the water further, but I think that's simply the mature leaf form of typical Java fern. You'll see that lobed form particularly when the plant is growing emersed, but I've seen large Java fern in tanks with good light and CO2 acquire that form as well. "Tropica" has a more atypical growth form that almost seems pinnate.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



lampeye said:


> Not to muddy the water further, but I think that's simply the mature leaf form of typical Java fern. You'll see that lobed form particularly when the plant is growing emersed, but I've seen large Java fern in tanks with good light and CO2 acquire that form as well. "Tropica" has a more atypical growth form that almost seems pinnate.


Thats what I thought.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

It's turned out to be very nice indeed! Great job!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

I REALLY like the way that moss lies in the front-left corner. It's a very peacful looking aquarium.

-Dave


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



davemonkey said:


> I REALLY like the way that moss lies in the front-left corner. It's a very peacful looking aquarium.
> 
> -Dave


Thanks guys  I just got the new light today! Its awesome


----------



## AzJim (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



foofooree said:


> ... what is the plant this shrimp is holding? some kind of liverwort? its not a decaying leaf, because mini "sprouts" are coming out of it, and its not watersprite either.


I realize you made this post quite awhile ago, but I never saw an answer to your question. If you haven't identified this yet, I'm fairly certain that is a piece of riccia she is holding.

--
Jim


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

Some random shots:
I added some hc that I had and didnt know what to do with:
















Some of my blyxa:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*









I noticed I was getting some bba, so I moved the powerhead to just above the diffuser, so the bubbles dissolve a lot better.








I moved some blyxa from the back where you couldn't see it to in front of the rotala








I am impatient, so I moved my mystery fern to this tank, and it is already pearling 








As you can see, I am starting to get some color in my rotala








FTS, no the water is not cloudy, those are just co2 micro bubbles


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

I have enjoyed this journal very much. your lily tank is fantastic. I just love how it turned out. That's sort of what I want in my Macrobrachium Pilimanus' (Claude's)tank.

So lush and So green!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

I love your Downoi, that is super wealthy. Ur tank just need more time for Hc to grow up.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



cotranchau_vn said:


> I love your Downoi, that is super wealthy. Ur tank just need more time for Hc to grow up.


thanks  If only I was super wealthy Im thinking about growing the downoi out until I can use it as a foreground It will take a while though


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

well foo you have come down sucha long road sincei have seen you!!!! very nice tank my friend very nice


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



bratyboy2 said:


> well foo you have come down sucha long road sincei have seen you!!!! very nice tank my friend very nice


HEY! You're back! Do you still have any tanks??


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

Did a trim to the left side:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

I got good news and, more good news 
The algae is residing, and I just got a 2217 for $70


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

I made an inline reactor today and got that ugly diffuser out of there


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*

Looking good! (I still hate you for the downoi!  )


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*



Tex Gal said:


> (I still hate you for the downoi!  )


women  lol


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My Anubias Garden*









Just messing around
























I put the 2217 on the tank when I got home today. The plants are pearling more. Maybe the co2 is dissolving faster with a higher flow rate through the reactor?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, I'm going for a wall of rotala with the corners having lim. aro. and a row of blxa with a foreground of downoi and hc. The wood is oak that I whittled and boiled etc. myself The water is cloudy because I stirred the substrate. I'm going to do a big water change and hope that everything starts growing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You've almost got it filled in. Just a little more and then you can start on my tank!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I to have to say i hate you for the downoi, so jealous of that. tank looks great!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, I lost all of my downoi except 3 very small stems.  I can't believe it all melted overnight  I was just about to mail it out on monday and use the money to buy a mist system for my vivarium


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

foofooree said:


> Well, I lost all of my downoi except 3 very small stems.  I can't believe it all melted overnight  I was just about to mail it out on monday and use the money to buy a mist system for my vivarium


THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS TO ME!!! :fear: So sorry!!! Since I got my new light I have it growing in my big tank. I think it might actually multiply. It's that wierd. It's just not a plant you cant trust!:spy:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Here ya go. The growth has been great  I'll be trimming and selling after christmas because the PO will be closed on christmas. The petite is in there from my 30c. I had no Idea that I had the much


----------



## chuck griffin (Sep 21, 2006)

tank looks great!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok, here is a much better picture. I also threw on the 2213 as it was not in use ATM, so I have both the 2217 and the 2213 on this tank in opposite corners, both pointing towards the middle. The plants seem to love it because they have gotten so thick that the CO2 rich water gets better circulated through the tank


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

foofooree your tank looks great. You mentioned that your 20g high uses
light- clip on 27 watt florescent screw-in daylight bulb

Isn't this on the low end of the wpg? 27watt/20gall = 1.35.
What I really want to know is what is the brand/model for the light set and where you get it? Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Alex123 said:


> foofooree your tank looks great. You mentioned that your 20g high uses
> light- clip on 27 watt florescent screw-in daylight bulb
> 
> Isn't this on the low end of the wpg? 27watt/20gall = 1.35.
> What I really want to know is what is the brand/model for the light set and where you get it? Any recommendations? Thanks.


Hey, I wound up upgrading the light to a Catalina Aquariums 130 watt pc fixture. It works great!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Here it all is:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

This may be the last update:


----------



## pminister (Jan 15, 2009)

let me get this correct. you got this much growth with just one 28watt cfl bulb ? of course with added ferts n co2. but 28watt cfl?


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

foofooree said:


> Hey, I wound up upgrading the light to a Catalina Aquariums 130 watt pc fixture. It works great!


^^^ you must have missed that post


----------



## pminister (Jan 15, 2009)

eco-mod said:


> ^^^ you must have missed that post


if you are referring that to me. then yes i did miss the post. gotta say that is heck alot of light there.


----------

